# Best Fishfinder under $300



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 5, 2009)

Just got a brand new used boat. Is got an old eagle fishfinder about a decade old. Lookin to buy a new one. Any suggestions? I fish the shallow waters of the St. Johns river and the deep waters of the lakes in North Alabama mostly. Lookin for a unit that would be good for both. Thanks


----------



## redbug (Apr 5, 2009)

for that price you will have a big choice of quality units 
the eagle fishmark 320 is a nice unit for 160 it's black and white unit but has great resolution


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2009)

I needed a cheap replacement for my old junky Cuda and picked up a Eagle 320 a few weeks ago for $99 on sale. I'm really happy with it so far.

With the release of the HDS line from Lowrance, the others have dropped. I found a sale on the X510c for just over $300 a few weeks back... It used to be over $500 not long ago. Nice full color unit.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 11, 2009)

Just bought a Lowrance x96. Seemed to be the most reliable choice, since I like fishing in the rain. Thanks for all your help.


----------

